# rescued pigeon



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

i was driving home the other day from the store and i witnessed two boys kicking a pigeon. I stopped the attack and took the injured pigeon home. He is much better. we thought he was missing an eye but it is there and he can see on the right side. He is eating and drinking just fine but he is not able to get flight. His wings are not broken because he does try to flap and he can get about three feet off the ground but can't go a long distance. What can I expect? I will keep him for the rest of his life if i need too but is there anything I can do to help him possibly return to the wild? I don't want to hold him captive if he is yearning to be back in the wild. Oh, he can't make sounds right now either.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Don't worry about him not making sounds, they will sometmes grunt with fear, or coo when they are in the mood but a solitary pigeon is quite often quiet.

It may just be bruised. Let it rest for three weeks.

Cynthia


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

He may just be a young pigeon too and thats all the flying abillity he has learned so far and may also be why he wasn't able to get away from the boys that were kicking him. 
Great job on rescuing him by the way! 
Sounds like he just needs rest and hopefully there is no inturnal injuries or head trama, but pidgies are tough birds and hopefully he will pull thru just fine 
Any kind of saline drops would be a good idea to use the dropper to flush his injured eye a bit. A great way to tell if he is an adult or a juvi is by measuring the lengh of his tail and checking underneath his wings to see if his sides have feathers because those are the feathers that take the longest to fill out, along with the feathers at the base of his beak. 
Good luck and thank you for caring on behalf of all us pigeon lovers!


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

frist off those boys need a kick up the back side why anyone would do that if my son did that i would take him to see a docter


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I'm so glad you were there and help this pigeon, sounds like you have a big heart for even considering keep him at home, give him some time, and keep an eye check if he is improving or getting worse, Thank you so much for all that help. 

Ivette


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

KZWILL, thanks for saving the bird. Those boys need a very stern talking to, preferably from a large man to put what they were doing into perspective for them.


----------

